

Firefox 4 ready to ship - newman314
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=blocking2.0:f,b%20-sw:tracemonkey%20sw:hardblocker%20-bug_id:586314

======
newman314
According to <http://canweshipyet.com/>, there are no hard blockers left.

